# Need a replacement



## lrwr14 (Sep 29, 2010)

I order a supercard DStwo and it doesn't work. When I turn the dsi on it shows "no game inserted" message. I payed for the flashing services so I think something went wrong.
My question is, How do I get a replacement? I have opened a support ticket, do i need to wait for them to reply first? or is their a email contact them at?

Thanks.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 29, 2010)

Did you try it on other DS system? Could be contact issue.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 29, 2010)

lrwr14 said:
			
		

> I order a supercard DStwo and it doesn't work. When I turn the dsi on it shows "no game inserted" message. I payed for the flashing services so I think something went wrong.
> My question is, How do I get a replacement? I have opened a support ticket, do i need to wait for them to reply first? or is their a email contact them at?
> 
> Thanks.


First off, what is the icon that pops up in the DS browser? (If it is Fish Tycoon, then it's flashed)
(If it is a yes to the above) Then see if you have the proper EOS installed to your memory card.
Then make sure that it is contacting contacts in the DS by trial and error.

If all else fails then wait for the ticket to go through. Then you discusss the matter through email.


----------



## lrwr14 (Sep 29, 2010)

theirs isn't a icon, it just has the message "There is no card inserted in the DS Game Card slot". And the card is tight in the ds slot so I would assume its making contact.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 29, 2010)

Like I said, did you try it on other DS system? 

Also give it about 20 seconds to detect it. Since SCDS2 has a CPU inside to emulate DS cartridge, it takes time to boot it up.


----------



## lrwr14 (Sep 29, 2010)

My ds phat is broke so theirs aren't any by me. And as for leaving it for 20secs, I've left it for 10 minutes wait for the dsi to pick it up.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 2, 2010)

lrwr14 said:
			
		

> theirs isn't a icon, it just has the message "There is no card inserted in the DS Game Card slot". And the card is tight in the ds slot so I would assume its making contact.


No, in the loader what icon pops up? In the square. Before you tap/select the game. Is it Fish Tycoon, or the Supercard logo/whatever?

Also sometimes you have to reinsert it a few times to make it pop up. I get the same message after adding stuff to my SD card and popping back into the DS a few times makes it work again.


----------



## lrwr14 (Oct 2, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> lrwr14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't even load the flash card because it says that their isn't a game inserted into the dsi system.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh, I don't know why I read that you had an error message... xD Hmm, I have never heard of that before. Even my defective M3iZero could be loaded.


----------



## Costello (Oct 3, 2010)

yes you need to wait for them to reply.
and yes you will definitely get a replacement.
sad to hear that your stuff didnt work tho.
try the paper trick maybe? (google it)


----------

